# What's the best Spectro Jel?



## MetzFan (Aug 2, 2007)

I see unscented (purple bottle), extra gentle (light blue bottle) and Spectro Derm.

Does anyone have any opinions on either of these cleansers?

Thanks.


----------



## missnadia (Aug 3, 2007)

I've seen that stuff and have been wondering about it.. What does it do??


----------



## Annatastic (Aug 3, 2007)

Spectro Gel is a very gentle cleanser so if you have sensitive skin this is the cleanser for you. It isn't very harsh so it might be hard to remove some types of makeup. It's a good daily cleanser though.

-Anna-


----------



## missnadia (Aug 4, 2007)

Ohh ok thanks for the info


----------



## redbean11 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've used the orange and blue bottle, and I found that the blue bottle works better on my face. But i forgot what the blue version is for? It's been way too many years back then. Anyways, Spectro Jel is very good for sensitive skin though, and it works better than Cetaphil! Cetaphil can't do the cleaning job well.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never heard of it. Where do you purchase it?


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 7, 2007)

I use the regular stuff, haven't tried the others. You can get it most places . . . like a drug store or walmart. It's really great for people with sensitive skin or, for people prone to yeast infections, it's great for washing the nether regions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

